# Pedigree recall, wanted to post here too



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this from the mastiff website I visit and wanted to pass the word!

Mars Pet Care is recalling bags of Pedigree Complete Nutrition Small Crunchy Bites dog food. 

A salmonella scare has forced Mars Petcare US to recall 100 of its 20-pound bags of PEDIGREE Complete Nutrition Small Crunchy Bites sold at some Albertsons in Southern California and Las Vegas, Nevada. 

The company also makes Nutro pet food, which scores of consumers nationwide blame for the recent illnesses — and even deaths — of their dog and cats. 

Nutro products, however, are not included in this recall. 

Mars said a “component” that tested positive for salmonella was inadvertently shipped to its Tracy, California, plant and used in the production of 100 bags of PEDIGREE pet food. 

The affected bags have the “best by” dates of July 7, 2009.

Product: PEDIGREE® Complete Nutrition Small Crunchy Bites 
Size: 20-pound bags 
UPC Code: 23100 14719 
Lot Code: 830BFCAT02 
Best Buy Date: 07/2009 
Best Buy Date Location: Back of bag 
Affected Stores: Albertsons locations in Southern California and Las Vegas.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully none of us here are feeding Pedigree to begin with!


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I totally agree! But as you know sometimes people fall on hard times and have to change to a cheaper brand for a while..hopefully we won't see what we saw last year with Menu Foods, with all the dogs and cats getting sick and dieing.


----------

